# Tool Talk > Machines >  Vertical twisting machine GIF

## Jon

Vertical twisting machine GIF.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

KustomsbyKent (Oct 5, 2018),

Marc Broussard (Jul 6, 2017),

Miloslav (Nov 4, 2019),

NortonDommi (Jul 5, 2017),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

Seedtick (Jul 5, 2017)

----------


## NortonDommi

Interesting that their has been little change in the basic principles in how many millenia? A classic case of if it ain't broke don't fix it.

----------


## Marc Broussard

You never know til you see it happen. Now I know. Thanks Jon for the elucidation.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

bimmer1980 (Oct 5, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 5, 2018),

Miloslav (Nov 4, 2019),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 4, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

there is nothing as impressive as visiting a wire rope factory and seeing the dozens of machines merrily twisting away with 1000s of strands of wire making many sizes and grades of wire rope at the same time 
I visited the WESTFÄLISCHE factory in Dortmund a couple times They make the Python brand name elevator rope there and do laboratory testing of their customers propitiatory fittings Since we bought our rope from them what better place to have our fittings for my freight elevators certified than the folks who made the ropes for us.
http://external.panjiva-cdn.com/aHR0...uLmRl/28305788

----------

KustomsbyKent (Oct 5, 2018),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

rlm98253 (Oct 8, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Twisting right-hand laid line or rope. Ho-humm. 
Twisting is for kids, get a load of braiding. Apparently too complicated for a 30 second GIF, sorry. Found other machines with more spindles, making smaller line. This is getting into mooring line, judging comparison to the low-volt control buttons, around 4"Ø I'd wager.

----------

Miloslav (Nov 4, 2019),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

rlm98253 (Oct 8, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Harvey Melvin Richards (Oct 14, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 8, 2018),

Lee Bell (Oct 8, 2018),

Miloslav (Nov 4, 2019),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

rlm98253 (Oct 8, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 8, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 8, 2018)

----------


## Pa1963

Mesmerizing!

----------


## Pa1963

I think Jonathan Winters had a character that was from an island that was 40 miles long, but only 200 yards wide, and the only industry was rope making.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I think Jonathan Winters had a character that was from an island that was 40 miles long, but only 200 yards wide, and the only industry was rope making.



I have an easement adjoining my property; an abandoned railroad spur. Previous encroachment pared it from whatever width to only ~6' x 150', both ends are blind. I'd like to annex it. I'll have a spaghetti farm...

----------

PJs (Oct 14, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.


I believe this is a Maypole machine or "Maypole braider".

----------

Seedtick (Oct 23, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Cord bundler.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (Oct 16, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Care to guess this employee's name?.................................................
........................................................................... ......................
Looping Hande Hankocord

----------


## Ralphxyz

Talk about a boring job! I could do that, maybe for 15 minutes.
Ralph

----------


## PJs

Seems like an awfully expensive machine to wind up 6' of cord, even if you did 10k of them a day. Personally would have added a spool feeder, cutter and a wrapping setup on the other end...couldn't be that much more expensive than a pick'n place and a turntable timed and driven. And what the heck is that arm at the left of the turn table doing bobbing up and down an opening and closing some kind of snap hook, doomaflingything?

Durst I say we are not seeing the whole operation or capabilities...

Inherently restless...

----------


## Jon

The combination of the machine plus the two workers seems unusual (wouldn't those two workers just be replaced with another machine?). This reminds me of watching machines like this on YouTube, and seeing comments in broken English eagerly inquiring about the price and whether they can be shipped to some low-infrastructure nation ASAP.

----------


## PJs

It could all be built into the same machine...pretty simply. The data plate on the top of the pick'n place machine appears to be in Chinese and would bet they could pay those two workers for at least 5 years for the additional Duckets to build their functions in and by then the machine is tired and out of date anyway. Seems a bit Non-Sequitur trying to wrap the pieces together. Also odd the way the cords are frayed at the ends...I kept thinking sash chords or something. And as Shultz used to say "I Know Nothing"...

----------


## wizard69

These flicks are great but it just makes me wonder about the mechanical structure of the machine. That is how do they get those spools to navigate the circumference on those brading machines? 


The thought also come up that getting those brain bing machines started must bea chore. Every little e would need to be in the right order. Neat to watch ch though.

----------


## Jon

Old straw rope making machine. 3:22 video:

----------

JRock (Oct 25, 2018),

PJs (Oct 29, 2018),

ranald (Oct 27, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 24, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 24, 2018)

----------


## JRock

That's awesome how it's all geared up. Kind of mind boggling.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

JRock (Oct 27, 2018),

PJs (Oct 29, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 29, 2018)

----------


## ranald

kind of sisal it up. seriously though it is amazing how none of all that grease gets on the rope.

----------

PJs (Oct 29, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Old straw rope making machine. 3:22 video:



That is an ingenious build! The ratcheting pawl mechanism to wind the spool (2:21) and geared proportionally to the drive and feeds is off the charts. Although the drive motor (1:03 starter motor?) with the RT angle gear box is a modern addition, it all works like a charm...and still someone needed to gather and cut the straw! Wow!

And I think Mrs. PJ needs one of those Yarn Recovery systems...pretty cool but looks complex to thread to start the process.

----------


## Jon

Barmen lace machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Oct 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 29, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 29, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/fan_yarn_winder.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Ideal gift for a less than accomplished knitting club...disassembling 3-sleeved sweaters.

----------

PJs (Oct 30, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

All of these machines have a mesmerizing hypnotic effect on me. I cold sit and watch them for hours while trying to visualize each and every gear and linkage it must take to make them work.

----------

PJs (Oct 30, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> All of these machines have a mesmerizing hypnotic effect on me. I cold sit and watch them for hours while trying to visualize each and every gear and linkage it must take to make them work.



Roger that Frank! The lace machine is off the charts as well. I can't seem to find a vintage of the machine but the rotating spools and timing with the fingers to what ever pattern is being produced has to be top in its day at those speeds. Also notice the use of the flex shaft coupler on the hand wheel shaft at :10!! Truly a Franz Mesmer special!!

----------


## Jon



----------

Beserkleyboy (Nov 3, 2018),

bigtrev8xl (Nov 9, 2018),

PJs (Oct 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 30, 2018),

volodar (Nov 4, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Even more impressive at .25 speed on YT!

But this one for a 3 phase stator winding is even more Mesmer...Note the automated Hi-Pot test toward the end and the tie wrapping system is prestidigitation at is finest.

4:45 vid...

----------

Jon (Nov 5, 2018)

----------


## Beserkleyboy

.....I needed this machine just the other day...My well used AEG RO Sander carked it...open winding in armature, the man said, not worth replacing..but with this machine, you could keep all your motors forever!! Cheers
jim

----------

PJs (Nov 4, 2018)

----------

